# The Quest for Abs



## Mavs (May 24, 2004)

Hello all!

I'm going to give this journal thing a shot!  My main goal in all of this is to find my abs again as soon as possible (reduction of bodyfat with no loss in LBM or even a slight gain) and say adios to the love handles.  

I'm 26, 5'5", 157 lbs at present.  I've lifted off and on for the past few years and have a decent amount of LBM leftover from that.  I don't know what happened (probably finding IM!) but something in my head just "clicked" that it's time to get serious and I won't find those abs without CONSISTENCY!  

As far as weight training, I plan to hit each body part once a week, 3 exercises for major muscle groups, 2 for minor muscle groups, 3-4 sets per exercise, 6-12 reps per set.  3 weight training sessions per week.  PS - Please don't laugh when I list the amount of weight I'll be lifting!  lol  I'm a rookie, have mercy...

On the cardio front, I just started sprinting today.  WOW!  Learning to run fast again believe it or not is going to take some work!  Today for instance, I did 8 all out sprints of 10 seconds each with 2 minutes of walking/jogging between sprints.  I was going to do 10 sprints but my hammies started tightening up so I'm going to ease my way into this one!  ;o)  I'll do some kind of HIIT at least 3x a week (bike or running).

Nutrition: I recently read a book called The Leanness Lifestyle and really liked what I read.  Two weeks ago I was at 160 so I've lost about 3 lbs since implementing it's suggestions.  I'm sure some of it may have been water weight though.  To lose a consistent 1.5 lbs per week with 240 min of training per week at my current bodyweight, I will need to consume about 11440 calories per week.  This will create a 5250 weekly calorie deficit.  I'm going to stagger the calorie totals for each day to keep my body more or less guessing.  Sundays will be my day to kind of "let go" but I will still be sure to keep the overall calorie deficit in effect!  I'll do my best to divide it into 5-6 meals per day considering I'm going to school and working full-time right now!!  Oh, and I'll be consuming around 1 gallon of water daily and taking multi-vitamins and extra Vitamin C to speed recovery from the weight training.  If I'm missing anything, let me know.  Fitday.com is the shizzy by the way!

If anyone has any suggestions or input (or most of all - ENGOURAGEMENT!) please feel free!!  This is an awesome forum and I can't wait to get even more insight from you guys!

Take care everyone,

Eric


----------



## Mavs (May 24, 2004)

5/24/04

Today's diet was so-so as I was on the go most of the day.  I made sure to stay in my calorie range though and the macronutrient ratios weren't THAT bad...almost a 40/40/20

1603 calories
39% carbs
36% protein
25% fat

Meal 1:
1 cup skim milk
1/2 Grape Nuts

Meal 2:
1 cup skim milk
1 packet Myoplex Lite

Meal 3:
Steak Soft Taco from Taco Smell...I mean Bell

Meal 4:
Extra Lean Ground Beef (3.5 oz) on a wheat bun
Lettuce
Pickle
1 tbsp light mayo

Meal 5:
2 cups skim milk
1.5 servings protein powder

Workout:
8 all out sprints of 10 seconds each with 2 minutes of walking/jogging between each

Note: Was shooting for 10 sprints but as mentioned before, the hammies were tightening up...came home and did some stretching.  Weights tomorrow!!


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

Hi Mav's best of luck with your goals!  

I LOVE sprinting!!!  Glad to see that your doing them! 

diet doesnt look too too bad, minus meal 1 and 3. however I know you did mention youwere busy. Have you considered packing meals the night before for the next day? 
one thing that I see missing-veggies and healthy fats.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Good luck!!  Listen to Jenny Muscles... check out HER ABS!!


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Thanks so much for the support and suggestions!!  You're 100% right on the veggies and healthy fats.  Meals 1 and 3 were out of whack too.  What would you suggest as far as "Jennifying" meal 1??  Like my new word?    Maybe some oatmeal with Protein Powder and natural PB?  Meal 3 was definitely out of the norm for me.  I was trying to figure out a way to get in a protein, carb, and veggie while on the road.  (If you can call iceberg lettuce a veggie, I've heard it basically has the nutritional value of Saran Wrap).  It was just a way crazy day!  It'll definitely be better as far as preparation on that end!!  What do you think of my sprinting routine?  I was thinking about converting to a sprint for 10 seconds, walk/jog back to the start, sprint again, repeat cycle 10 times.  This would lessen the amount of times between sprints!  

Hey there Sapphire!  Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the good luck wishes!  Please feel free to throw in any input you might have as well!  Yes, I have definitely seen Jenny Muscles' abs...so her word is gospel to me!  lol  I've seen your sleek physique too though Cowgirl    Be sure you throw in your advice too!!

Take care everyone...back to work for me.

Eric


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

you 2 are silly!! 

Jennifying meal 1  - oaties, eggwhites(1-2yolks) or some nat. pb too. just not boatloads of it. the protein powder is fine too. 

where are you doing your sprints? is it possible to measure them. I rarely time mine, but rather do various distances, etc. 
for example: 
10X100m . these are all out, then walk back and repeat. slight rest after 5th sprint if needed. 
5X200m . same outline as above.

you could also do shorter sprint distances but increase the trips. ie. 16X40-50m. 
switching it up keeps things fresh and more challenging all the time.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mav!  I will be glad to pop in to check on you... do the same for me!

I eat Fiber One cereal with skim milk and chocolate protein powder with 1 tblsp Nat PB.  It's yummy.  Oatmeal sometimes too, more in the winter though.
have a good night...


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

Mavs, 
Now you did it , you posted in my journal that you have learned a lot from my journal so now I have to keep an eye on ya to see if it works ! LOL  

Good luck ! 

don't forget to post your starting stats.


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Hey all!  Thanks for your feedback!

Jenninator - I'm currently just doing my sprints in the neighborhood but I think I'll walk off a 100 yard distance and run that over and over for my sprints!  I'll walk off a 40, a 150, etc...for variety!  (ie. this mailbox to that mailbox = roughly 40 yards  )  I'll definitely start leaning towards adding some protein in that first meal like you suggested!

Sapphire - That breakfast sounds like a great way to get the macronutrients balanced!  Thanks for popping in here and checking up on me!  I need all I can get!!  I'll be more than happy to do the same for you!

GW - THanks for the good luck wishes, man!  I'm definitely feeling good about this go-round!  This may be a stupid question but what starting stats would you suggest I list?  Are you referring to measurements?  Once again, thanks for checking up on me, brotha!  I'll check in on you now and again too!

Next post...today's nutrition/training...


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

5/25/04

Courtesy of the great fitday.com:
1712 calories (3315 for the week so far)
52% Carbs
32% protein
17% Fat
(Wow, 101%!  I must really be doing something good..lol)  I'm planning on bringing those carbs down, inch the fat up, and bring the protein up.  Is this a good idea or am I fine where I'm at?

Meal 1:
1 cup skim milk
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
(I am going to work on this one a little more as suggested)

Meal 2:
1 cup skim milk
1 Myoplex Lite

Meal 3:
2 slices 100% whole wheat bread
2 slices lean turkey
1 slice FF American cheese
1 tsp mustard
1/2 cup lettuce

Meal 4:
1/2 cup chicken, white meat
2 cups steamed veggies (broccoli, carrots, water chestnuts, beans, cabbage)
1.25 cups rice
1 tbsp olive oil
.25 cup ff garlic sauce

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
1 scoop protein powder

Training:

Ok, the system went down at work today so guess who got to stay until 9:30 to get it back...oh yeah, yours truly!    So since the gym was closed, I'm switching today and tomorrow's training.  I did 30 min of interval training on the bike where I go at a pretty fast pace and on every 5th minute, I pedal ALL OUT for 30 seconds.  I was POURING sweat and the heartrate was way up!  I was going to do sprints again but my hamstrings were still pretty sore!!  

I also did crunches 4 sets of 25 reps, nice and slow with deep muscle contraction!!  Oh the burn!!!  

Tomorrow morning I'm going before work to work chest, tri's, and calves!!

I'll have to weight train 3 days in a row but this isn't going to be the norm by any means!!

Everyone take care and sleep tight!

Eric


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Jenninator  tooo funny! 

right on for the sprints!! good plan!  

hope you dont mind my picking at your diet?   

we already know how we feel about meal 1. 
meal 2 could use some EFA's.
check the ingredient onthe ww bread. white flour? corn syrup or glucose?  if so baddd. I wouldnt eat the bread everday either. 
more chicken in meal 3 and 4. 
is it brown or wild rice in meal 5? 
need some EFA's in that last meal. 
and overall, dear man, EAT!!  cals are too low! 

Have a super day Eric


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> Hey all!  Thanks for your feedback!
> 
> Jenninator - I'm currently just doing my sprints in the neighborhood but I think I'll walk off a 100 yard distance and run that over and over for my sprints!  I'll walk off a 40, a 150, etc...for variety!  (ie. this mailbox to that mailbox = roughly 40 yards  )  I'll definitely start leaning towards adding some protein in that first meal like you suggested!
> ...



Mavs,

Yes, like chest , waist , thigh , etc etc  Body fat % anythinf you use to gauge changes/progress.


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Hey guys!

Jen - by all means!  Feel free to pick away at my diet!  How's your day going by the way?  You know, I checked the ingredients on the whole wheat bread and wow, you were right on the money!  I'll definitely be phasing that out.  I'm planning on stopping by the store on my way home today and loading up on some EFA's and some lean protein sources.  I'm going to check Jodi's posts for info on some good EFA's.  Oh, and the rice...it was white...I KNOW, I know   Very bad!  hehe

On the cals, I'm not 100% sure on what to do because in order to maintain a 5250/wk calorie deficit, a book that I read said that I should be consuming about 1634 cals/day.  Is this off?  I know it seems pretty low but I just figured it's because I'm not exactly Lou Ferrigno over here!!    Whatcha think?

gw - Thanks for the idea on the stats!  I checked your cutting journal last night after I posted my question and saw all of the measurements.  I took them this morning before going to workout!  I'll post them now!

Again, thanks for all of the advice and support!!  I'm always open to your knowledge and ideas!

5/26/04 stats:

5'5" 156 lbs

Bodyfat: 18.1% - (bad news: well, it's 18.1%, good news: it was 19.6% two and a half weeks ago!)

Neck: 14 3/4"

Shoulders: 45 1/2"

Chest: 39 1/2"

Waist: 36" (this is where my body seems to store almost everything)

Arm: 13 1/2"

Thigh: 23 3/4"

Calf: 14 1/4"

I'll check these again in two weeks!


----------



## rockcrest (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> 
> Bodyfat: 18.1% - (bad news: well, it's 18.1%, good news: it was 19.6% two and a half weeks ago!)




nice


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Hi Eric!

Congrats on BF drop!    Great job!

Being so strict with your diet can be hard... requires planning.  But you can do it!!!!   

Night' Hun


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Rock - Thanks for the compliment and stopping by, man!  Please feel free to drop in whenever!

Cyndi - Thank you on the congrats!  It definitely is tough at times to stick on the diet, but I'm ready.  I've spent too much time living without the physique I want!!  I saw you mentioned that you have a free day, how do you incorporate that?  Do you just set aside one day a week to eat whatever you want?  Do you set any caloric restraints on that day or anything?  Wanna play 20 questions???    Sorry!  I hope you have a nice evening!

Next post...today's workout and nutrition!


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

5/26/04

gwcaton - I hope you don't have a patent pending or some copyright goodness on your set/rep scheme!!  

Dumbbell Bench Press:
35x12
40x10
45x8
50x5
35x12

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:
25x12
30x10
35x8
40x5.5
25x12

Smith Machine Calf Raises:
115x12
135x10
155x8
175x6
115x12

Seated Calf Raises:
45x12
55x10
65x8
75x6
45x12

Close Grip Bench Press:
65x12
75x10
85x8
95x6
65x12

Standing Dumbbell Tricep Extension:
20x12
25x10
30x8
35x6
20x12

Nutrition:

1741 calories
34% Carbs
39% Protein
27% Fat

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat Peanut Butter

Meal 2:
1 packet Myoplex Lite
1 cup skim milk
1 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 cup Skim Milk
.5 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 4:
1 Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast
1.25 cups Turnip Greens
2 tbsp Barbecue sauce
1 Tbsp Low-fat Mayo

Meal 5:
1/2 cup white meat Chicken
1.5 cup mixed Veggies
0.25 cup rice
8 tbsp Spicy Garlic Sauce

Odds and ends:
120 oz. water
B-Complex vitamin
Multivitamin
Vitamin C

Good?  Bad?  What does everyone think of this?  It's definitely an approvement over when I first started I think!

Take care all!

Eric


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Hey Jen (or anyone else who could provide feedback on this)...I know you mentioned that my cals are too low, so I've been studying the Guide to Cutting, Bulking, and Maintenance.  Would I be best advised to consume daily calories around my bodyweight x 14 (2184) to speed up my metabolism?  Maybe 6 weeks like this and then 6 weeks of slight calorie reduction?  I'm still trying to figure out how to achieve my goals of the ever-elusive six-pack from a caloric standpoint!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!  Take care guys!  

PS. I'm going to order a more complete EFA source instead of always using just Olive Oil!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

Eric,
good looking wo.  I don't have much to say in re: your calories except that when i was cutting I followed the Burn the Fat Feed the muscle ebook suggestions, I will watch and offer my opinion as you go but I also listened to Jen a lot. She is smart as she is pretty


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

Gw - Thanks, man!  I'll check the BFFM e-book.  I've actually got it all printed out, bound in a notebook, etc...!    Jen's definitely on the money though, my cals are probably way too low.  I'm finding that I'm quite a bit weaker in the gym on this caloric level.  I'll definitely do some more research on it.  Take care guys!  I'll post today's workout and nutrition tonight.


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

5/27/04

Workout: Back and Bi's

T-Bar Rows:
25x12
35x10
45x8
45x6
25x12

Wide Grip Pulldowns to the Front:
70x12
85x10
100x8
115x6
70x12

Dumbbell Shrugs:
35x12
40x10
45x8
50x6
35x12

Barbell Curls:  (My biceps are WEAK!)
35x12
45x10
55x7
55x6
35x12

Alt. Dumbbell Curls:
10x10
15x8
20x6
20x6

Nutrition:

2095 cals
Carbs: 37%
Protein: 36%
Fat: 27%

Meal 1:
2/3 cup Oatmeal
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat Peanut Butter

Meal 2:
1 packet Myoplex Lite
1 cup skim milk
1 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
1 cup Lowfat Cottage Cheese
.75 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 4:
0.75 cup Lean Ground Beef
1 cup Whole Wheat Pasta
1/2 cup Pinto Beans

Meal 5:
2 cups Skim Milk
1.5 scoops Protein Powder
1/2 cups Grape Nuts

Notes:
Had 120oz of water, Vitamin C, B-Complex, Calcium and Magnesium supplementation.  Will definitely implement more veggies!!


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

In case you guys wanted to put a name with a face!  Here I is...

Just look at that pencil-neck...Man, I've gotta work on that!


----------



## Mavs (May 27, 2004)

Here's (at present) the only really decent part of my physique!   Behold, the bicep...lol


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

Eric,
watch the girls flock in here now !  Bicep looking good ! 

Have a great weekend !


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

Nice biceps!  glad to put a face to the name too!  

diet looked good yestarday! although the one thing I question is the grapenuts in your last meal..... did u just train prior to that meal? if not, then they are a no no then  
and good work on the oatmeal at breakfast!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

on that bicep!!  

I flocked in here didn't I???  

Have you psoted a pic of your face yet???  Hmmmm???


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 28, 2004)

I'm flocking in here too!    Nice bicep shot!!  Diet looks good too!! Keep it up


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

Eric , 
I told ya ! LOL


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Hey guys!  Thanks for the compliments!  I still have a looong way to go though!!

Jen - You're right on with the Grape Nuts...I was at the point where I was just trying to get my cals up, but at night, not a good thing!  Today I mixed those in with the oatmeal...it was post-workout too so it felt great!  Overall everything else seems to be falling in place though!  I ordered some REGULAR Myoplex today instead of the Myoplex Lite and also ordered some Total EFA  

Cyndi - You know you're more than welcome to "flock in" here any time you please!  You ready for the weekend??  I posted a picture of my face too...I'm the goofy looking character in the post before the bicep post!  

Ncgirl - Thanks for stopping by and thanks for the kind words!  Please do so more often!!  I'll swing by and check your journal out too!  

Gw - My brotha!  You're too funny man...LOL  You got any big plans this weekend??

Well, I'm going out tonight and tomorrow night but I'm going to do my absolute best to stay strict on my diet...even if it means taking a protein shake with me!!  I'll post today's workout and nutrition soon!  You all take care!!


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

5/28/04

Workout: Upper legs and shoulders

Squats:
115x10
135x8
155x6
155x6
(Definitely need to go up next time)

SLDL:
95x8
115x6
115x6
(Up by 10 lbs next time)

Leg Press: (not including sled weight)
90x8
180x8
180x6
(Up next time)

Dumbbell Press:
20x10
25x8
30x6
30x6
(Up next time)

Front Raises:
10x8
15x6
15x6

Upright Rows:
45x8
65x6
65x6

Nutrition:

2022 calories
30% Carbs
37% Protein
33% Fat

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 scoop Protein Powder

Meal 2:
1 cup skim Milk
1 packet Myoplex Lite
1 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
1 cup lowfat Cottage Cheese
0.75 cups Olive Oil

Meal 4/Snack:
3 chicken wing "drummettes" (no batter)
.25 cups carrots

Meal 5: 
1 Chicken Breast
1.25 cups mixed Veggies
1 cup Mushrooms
1 tbsp Olive oil
5 tbsp Spicy Garlic Sauce

Meal 6:
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 cup skim Milk

Notes:
120 oz water
Vitamin C, Multivitamin, B-Complex


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Hey Jen (or anyone else who could provide feedback on this)...I know you mentioned that my cals are too low, so I've been studying the Guide to Cutting, Bulking, and Maintenance. Would I be best advised to consume daily calories around my bodyweight x 14 (2184) to speed up my metabolism? Maybe 6 weeks like this and then 6 weeks of slight calorie reduction? I'm still trying to figure out how to achieve my goals of the ever-elusive six-pack from a caloric standpoint! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! Take care guys!
> 
> PS. I'm going to order a more complete EFA source instead of always using just Olive Oil!


oppss, slap my hand I just saw this post now. forgive me!  
That defintly an option, going to maintenane for a while and then cutitng levels. However I feel that regardless of the type of diet that anyone is on, low carb, isocaloric, etc. a refeed or carbup or above maintenance day(whicher you prefer to term it) is required. For example you could diet at 10-12X bodyweight for 6 days and then on the 7th day eat above maintenance intake. This will help keep things rolling and stop hormones from plumeting, etc. Just a thought. 
Diet looked much better yestarday. I have one question, when you have the olive oil with your shake.. do you put it in it?  
Smart move on ordering a more complete EFA. Fish oil caps would be by far your best choice as it is easy to get other sources in your diet daily.  
Keep it up!!


----------



## Mavs (May 29, 2004)

It's all good, Jen!  Just don't let it happen again    How are you doing, hon?  I do mix the olive oil in with the shake.  Is that a bad thing to do??  If it is, just let me know and I'll make the adjustment!  

On the calorie front, I figured out the BFFM caloric level and a 20% reduction for me is about 2059 cals/day.  That sounds more reasonable too.  I'm going to give that caloric rate a shot for 6-8 weeks and see how it works!  Sundays will be the day to "let go" a little bit and maybe bump my cals up to 2200-2300 or so.

I've gotta say that this has been the first week in over a year that I've worked all muscle groups and have been consistent with diet all week!  I think great changes are on the horizon!  Thank you all once again for your support and advice...it really means a lot to me!!  HIIT today by the way!

Tonight, I'm going out with some friends for crawfish.  I've read that each crawfish is pretty much all protein so I'm gonna have fun and yet stick to the plan!!


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Mavs, you are one sick man!  Im sorry but putting OLIVE OIL in my shake just makes me cringe. haha but if you can stand it, then by all means nothing wrong with it. ewwie. 

Good plan, give that intake a go for a while w/sat or sun being a rest day of dieting.  You can always tweak as needed depending on progress. 
And you most welcome!  Way to go on sticking with things all week!  your well on your way to reaching your goals! 

Have fun with HIIT today and enjoy the crawfish.


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Oh c'mon Jen!!  You mean you don't just love the sultry, seductive taste of olive oil in your shakes??    It's funny though because at first it did bother me but now I don't even notice it.  Guess that's a good thing!  Today was a crazy day (ie. it's 5:18am and I just got home a little bit ago...oops) but I did my absolute best to stick with my diet!  I took a couple of protein shacks with me tonight and drank a lot of water...

5/29/04:

2309 Calories (a little high but a 250 calorie deficit nonetheless)
25% Carbs
44% Protein
26% Fat
6% Alcohol from one measley little ounce of rum in my diet Pepsi!  I know...bad Eric!  I'm getting better though considering I would normally consume A LOT more than that on a Saturday night (I'm really working on making this a lifestyle change as well).

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 2:
1 packet Myoplex Lite
1 cup skim milk
1 tbsp Olive Oil  

Meal 3:
Crayfish
2-3 tbsp butter sauce
Diet Pepsi w/that one ounce of The Captain

Meal 4:
1 cup skim Milk
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
1 scoop Protein Powder

Notes:
At least 120 oz of water, vitamins
I'm switching HIIT to Sunday due to my hamstrings still super-tight/sore from Fridays leg workout...So Sunday will be a little less strict on the diet (still around 2300-2500 cals) and will include HIIT and ab work.

You all have a wonderful evening - what's left of it!  I'm going to get a wee bit of shut-eye now.


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

You're doing great man!  Keep it up and you will be cut in no time !


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Gary!!  I'm trying, man!  I'm not going to stop until I get there, brotha...

5/30/04:

Nutrition:
Today was free day so I put my calories right at maintenance level for a little boost!  Total cals today were 2571.  Still got in about 100 oz of water and took my vitamins to aid recovery.

Workout:
My left hamstring was still super-tight today so I stretched it out and did 23 minutes of HIIT on the bike.  I warm up for the first two minutes at about 60% effort, then for minutes 2 through 19 I alternate between 90% effort and 60% effort each minute, then on minute 19-20 I crank it up to 100% effort  followed by 3 minutes of cooldown at 60%.  I was POURING sweat at the end and my heartrate was in a range of 155-180 most of the time!!

I also did a little superset workout for abs:
50 floor crunches
50 side crunches (25 each side)
50 bench leg tucks

I did this superset twice and OH THE BURN!  

I also did 40 pushups to throw some variety in there!  

Tomorrow the gym is closed so I'll probably do the HIIT again and some calisthenics.  Then, I'll hit the weights again Tuesday!

P.S. I'm already seeing some pretty cool changes in the mirror!!  Woohoo!

Have a good evening all!


----------



## gwcaton (May 31, 2004)

> P.S. I'm already seeing some pretty cool changes in the mirror!! Woohoo!



Makes it all worth while and a lot easier to make yourself stay with it when you can see/feel changes .  Congrats!


----------



## Mavs (May 31, 2004)

Gary - It definitely does!  I'm really motivated now.  I know those abs are in there somewhere, damn it!    I've got some kind of funky stomach virus today though    Either that or I just got a little overheated from working on the roof in the 90 degree weather!   I'm still going to get in my 5 meals today - and I'm going to do my best to get up to my required amount of cals!

For my workout, I did HIIT on the bike again in the same format as yesterday.  Once again, GREAT workout!  The effort kind of weakened towards the end but I think it's just because I was feeling under the weather.  I'll post my nutrition for the day later on tonight!

Everybody have a good day today??


----------



## Mavs (May 31, 2004)

5/31/04:

Nutrition:

Calories: 2032
Carbs: 32%
Protein: 36%
Fat: 32%

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 2:
1 cup skim milk
1 packet Myoplex Lite
.75 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
1 chicken breast
1/2 cup Pinto Beans
1 cup Brussel Sprouts

Meal 4:
1 cup Skim Milk
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 5:
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
1 cup mushrooms
2 tbsp Light Sour Cream
1 tbsp Olive Oil

Misc: 120 oz water, vitamins

Workout:
As mentioned above, 23 minutes of HIIT on the bikester.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Eric,

Have you tried the Natural Peanuit Butter ?  They have it in reduced fat also if you really must have it but I used the reg nat on my cut.  The stuff you are using has trans fatty acid or something like that in and I think that if I remember right thats not something you really want in your diet


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

You're probably right on the money, Gary!  I've heard that trans fats are right up there with, if not worse than saturated fats.  I'm going to see if I can find some natural PB at the store.  Would that be something only found at the health food store?

Here was my workout this morning...I was still feeling pretty drained from this little virus I have so don't laugh at the weights!  

6/1/04: Chest and back

Dumbbell Bench Press:
40x10
45x8
50x5
50x5

Incline Dumbbell Press:
30x8
35x6
35x6
(Up next time)

Dumbbell Flyes:
20x8
25x4
25x4

Bent-over Dumbbell Rows (dumbbell each hand):
30x10
35x8
40x6
40x6

Seated Cable Rows:
115x8
130x6
130x6

Front Cable Pulldowns:
85x8
100x6
100x6

Will post nutrition tonight...so until we meet again!  

E


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Would that be something only found at the health food store?



try the organic section of the market


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

The grocery store I work in has the Natty pb with the regular stuff. Smuckersis the brand we carry .


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I'll check on that tomorrow.  How is everyone doing??  I really hated to see that 3 day weekend leave so soon!

6/1/04

Nutrition:

2116 cals
44% carbs
35% protein
20% fat

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex Lite
1 cup skim milk
0.5 tbsp Olive Oil  

Meal 3:
1/2 cup Oats
1 scoop Protein Powder

Meal 4:
1.25 cups Wild Rice
1 chicken breast
1 cup mixed veggies

Meal 5:
Protein Powder
1 cup skim milk
1 Tbsp reduced fat PB

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins, Betagen


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

Update:

I measured my bodyfat this morning based on the http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm seven point test that Gary uses (thanks dude!)   My earlier measurements were computed based on one measurement from the suprailiac (right side of the stomach above the hip bone).  This test in the link actually takes three measurements at 7 different points on the body.  The result came out at 14.97%.  I'm doubting I lost 3% bodyfat in a week but hey, I'm sure I lost a little bit because I can see it in the mirror!  So all in all, I'll be using this method of BF testing from here on out.  It definitely seems more accurate!  I'll take all of my measurements again next Wednesday!

Later gators!

E


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

It may not be accurate but if you are consistent  you can at least gauge %'s of changes .


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

You betcha!  I'm getting excited about seeing that trend line head down over the course of a few weeks.  I'll post workout and nutrition later tonight.  I've been running behind ALL day it seems!  Oh, and I got some Smucker's all natural PB   Got my EFA's today too...it's called The Total EFA...definitely a lot more well rounded than Olive Oil!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 2, 2004)

6/2/04

Nutrition:

2001 calories
44% Carbs
36% Protein
20% Fat

Meal 1:
2/3 cup Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 tbsp reduced fat PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex Lite
1 cup Skim Milk
0.5 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
Chicken Breast
1.25 cups rice
1 cup Lettuce
1/2 cup Cucumbers

Meal 4:
1/2 cup Oatmeal
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 cup Skim Milk
0.5 tbsp Total EFA

Meal 5:
1 scoop Protein Powder
1 cup Skim Milk

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins

Workout:
23 minutes of HIIT on the bike (BFL style)...nice sweat and heart rate again!

Notes:  I'm considering doing the nutrition program on physiquetransformation.com by the way...it revs up your cals week by week for about six weeks while adjusting the macronutrient ratios...then it takes you through a 6 week or so fat burning phase.  It looks really neat and seems to coincide with a lot of what I've learned on here!!  Of course I'll still be tracking everything on my beloved IM journal!    Also, in that metabolism "conditioning" phase, they have you only do weight training while your cals are higher to build some LBM and save the cardio for the fat loss phase.  I joined their Yahoo e-mail group a while back and there seems to be quite a few people satisfied with it.  Let me know if you guys have any input or experience with it!  

Goodnight one and all!

E


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey MAvs!  diet is looking better and better! Very good work! one suggestion, move some EFA's to your last meal  couldnt hurt to get some veggies in your diet too  
way to go on the HIIT! DEDICATED!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> 6/2/04
> Notes: I'm considering doing the nutrition program on physiquetransformation.com by the way...it revs up your cals week by week for about six weeks while adjusting the macronutrient ratios...then it takes you through a 6 week or so fat burning phase. It looks really neat and seems to coincide with a lot of what I've learned on here!! Of course I'll still be tracking everything on my beloved IM journal!  Also, in that metabolism "conditioning" phase, they have you only do weight training while your cals are higher to build some LBM and save the cardio for the fat loss phase. I joined their Yahoo e-mail group a while back and there seems to be quite a few people satisfied with it. Let me know if you guys have any input or experience with it!
> 
> E


No experience with that program but you can be our guniea pig !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 3, 2004)

Gary, sounds good to me man!  I think I'm going to give it a shot.  I really like what the program has to say.  I've been doing the yo-yo thing for a couple of years now so my metabolism's probably all out of whack!  Right now, I'm just entering my daily diet in there so that the program can get a feel for where I'm at nutrition wise before it sets up a plan.  It gives you a grade for each days eating once you get into the conditioning and fat burning phases so that you can keep track on how your doing.  I'll keep the updates going to see how it goes!  

Jen - Thanks for checking in, partna!  I'm definitely going to be working on getting more veggies in.  By the way, the Total EFA sure is a lot more...ummmm...palatable than straight Olive Oil all the time!  

On a different note, this little stomach bug or whatever I have been flirting around with has finally caught up with me in full force   So I'm using today as a rest day and I'll be eating as bland as possible to see if I can start keeping anything down!  I'm going to load up on some Vitamin C as well.  I hate being sick!!...blaaahhhh

Take care my friends!

E


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi there Sweetie!

Sorry to hear you are sick!  YUCK!! I hate stomach bugs!  Just relax and try to drink lots of water.  
Feel better soon!
Cyndi


----------



## Mavs (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!  Yeah, I think I'm just now starting to get over it.  I just relaxed a bit and drank some water today.  I took in a few bland foods but that was about it.  If I feel better in the morning then off to the gym I go and I'll start back with the eating plan!  You ready for the weekend??


----------



## Mavs (Jun 4, 2004)

6/5/04:

Meal 1:
2/3 cups oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 tbsp Natural PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
0.5 tbsp Total EFA

Meal 3:
.5 cup lean ground beef
1 cups whole wheat pasta
1/2 cup pinto beans

Meal 4:
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 cup skim milk
0.5 scoop Protein Powder

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
1 scoop Protein Powder
0.5 tbsp Total EFA

Notes: 100 oz water, vitamins

Workout:
My energy was still pretty zapped from this week's viral episode so I just did some light squatting and leg work at the gym.  I did spend about 45 minutes playing some bball.  Really good workout, somewhat HIIT in nature...nice heartbeat and sweat!  I'll be able to hit the gym full on again next week when I'm nice and recovered!!

Note:
I'm done with day 3 of analysis on physiquetransformation.com.  I'm going to go 5-7 days in that phase then it'll use the data to create the conditioning and fat buring stages!  I'm pretty pumped about being the guinea pig on this bad boy!  

Take care guys and gals!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats cool that you'll be following that sites online transformation!  best of luck with it! 
Glad tohear that your feeling better too!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Guniea Pig !  LOL
Good luck on the program, sounds like you are all geared up and ready to succeed !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Jen!  Yes, I'm definitely feeling A LOT better.  I haven't been that sick in I don't know how long!  Feels great to finally be getting my energy back.

G-Dub - Yes sir, I'm geared up and ready to go!    I'll keep the progress posted on here.  Day 5 of analysis will be tomorrow (Sunday) so I'll wrap it up and get my schedule for conditioning and fat burning then!

6/5/04:

2541 cals (felt like I needed a little mre today since I was probably in the negatives for two or so days...LOL  )
36% Carbs
35% Protein
29% Fat

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
1/2 cup Grape Nuts
1 tbsp Nat. PB

Meal 2:
1.25 cups rice
3 oz. chicken
1/5 cups mixed veggies

Meal 3:
Myoplex
1 cup skim milk
0.5 tbsp EFA

Meal 4:
10 chicken wing "drummettes"
0.5 cup carrots

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
1 scoop Protein Powder
0.5 tbsp EFA

Workout:
Spent about 1.5 hours playing some pretty intense basketball.  Once again very HIIT-ish in nature.  Nice high heartbeat and sweat, sweat, and MORE sweat.

Notes:
100 oz water
vitamins

P.S. I saw Pitch Black tonight for the first time...anybody seen that flick?  Not bad!

Goodnight one and all!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Thanks Jen! Yes, I'm definitely feeling A LOT better. I haven't been that sick in I don't know how long! Feels great to finally be getting my energy back.
> 
> G-Dub - Yes sir, I'm geared up and ready to go!  I'll keep the progress posted on here. Day 5 of analysis will be tomorrow (Sunday) so I'll wrap it up and get my schedule for conditioning and fat burning then!
> 
> ...


You probably did need a little extra .

Pitch black, my wife liked that one so much she bought it twice !  She likes anything with Vin Diesel in it


----------



## Mavs (Jun 7, 2004)

Howdy!

Sorry for not posting yesterday.  It was a rest day anyways so not much to log!  I wrapped up my 5 day diet analysis from physiquetransformation.com and am in my first day of "conditioning" today.  My schedule for conditioning (6 weeks) will be as follows:

             P/C/F   Caloric Goal
Week 1  25/60/15    2324
Week 2  25/60/15    2524
Week 3  25/60/15    2724
Week 4  25/60/15    2924
Week 5  26/59/15    3037
Week 6  27/58/15    3037

I'll enter the fat burning schedule when I get there!  Basically it'll be a caloric goal and P/C/F target that changes daily and slowly tapers down over 12 weeks.  I'm to just do weight training in the conditioning period and will add cardio during the fat burning stage.

Today's (6/7/04) nutrition:

2278 cals
24/61/15 (95.81% score based on ratios, vitamins, and caloric goal)

Meal 1:
2/3 cup oatmeal
0.75 cups Grape Nuts
1 tbsp Nat PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
1 cup skim Milk
0.5 tbsp Total EFA

Meal 3:
0.75 cup Oatmeal
1 cup strawberries
1 cup skim milk
1 cup Cheerios

Meal 4:
0.5 chicken breast
1.25 cup rice
1.5 cup mixed veggies
0.5 cup black beans

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
0.5 scoop Protein Powder
0.75 tbsp Total EFA

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins

E


----------



## Mavs (Jun 7, 2004)

GW - I really liked Pitch Black too man!  Don't know if I'd buy it twice though...LOL  Looking forward to The Chronicles of Riddick though!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2004)

looks like you havea good plan, just work it and you will be making changes that will amaze you!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Cool plan Babe!  Good luck!!!     How r u otherwise???


----------



## Mavs (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey sexy!!

Oh hi Cyndi, sorry, I was talking to Gary...  

GW-I'm looking forward to those changes, brotha!  I'm just working on building a good foundation!

Cyndi - Thanks!!  Otherwise, I've been SWAMPED.  Summer school exams, extra hours at work...you name it, it's there!  How are you doing??  New avatar is nice!! 

I didn't get a chance to post yesterday...my nutrition was basically...cals 2326 (target 2324), 23/58/19 macro ratios (target 25/60/15), daily score 89.93%.  Didn't have a chance to get to the gym so I'm going tomorrow to work Chest, Shoulders, Tris, and Abs, and Friday to work Legs, Back, and Bis!!  

6/9/04 Nutrition:
2294 cals (2324 target)
24/61/15 (25/60/15 target)
95.37% grade!

Meal 1:
2/3 cups Oatmeal
0.9 cups Grape Nuts
1 Tbsp Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
0.5 tbsp EFA
1 cup skim milk

Meal 3:
0.5 scoop Protein Powder
1 cup skim milk
0.5 tbsp EFA

Meal 4:
1/2 chicken breast
1/2 cup black beans
1.5 cups rice
1.25 cups veggies

Meal 5:
1 cup skim milk
0.75 cup Oatmeal
0.5 cup Cheerios

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins, will eventually switch Meals 3 & 5

Here's some info off of the website to better explain how this works.  I'm definitely giving it a shot.  Weight training only in conditioning, then the addition of cardio to the weight training in fat burning.  Note the quotation marks so I don't get sued or something!!  That'd be my luck these days!   

Take care my friends!!!

E



*"Conditioning Phase* 

The Conditioning Phase is NOT a weight loss phase. However, you may in fact lose a few pounds during this phase as your body adjusts to your improved eating pattern and sheds some excess fluid. For the most part, expect your weight to remain relatively constant during the Conditioning Phase or to actually go up a pound or two. This is absolutely normal and expected. 

The Conditioning Phase generally makes or breaks people. It requires your complete faith and confidence that this program will work. Remember, we back this program up with a 100% money back guarantee. We know it works long term, if you stay with it. But we also realize it's difficult to diet for weeks at a time and see no results, but this is a critically important part of this program. Think of the Conditioning Phase as if you were building a house. Before the frame goes up you must first dig a foundation to build your house upon. No foundation, no stability. Conditioning your metabolism to burn fat is the same concept and is unique to the PT program. The better you condition your body and speed up your metabolism during this phase, the easier the pounds will peel off during the Fat Burning Phase.



For all but the LAST week, your 'Diet Score' in this phase is not a pass/fail. This is your time to practice and get ready for the Fat Burning Phase. The higher your weekly scores in the Conditioning Phase, the better you'll do in the Fat Burning Phase. Your goal here is to be scoring in the B+ to A+ range for the majority of the Conditioning Phase. The last week of the Conditioning Phase IS a pass/fail week. Think of the last week as final exams to prove your ready to graduate to the Fat Burning Phase. You must score a 6 day (Mon-Sat) averaged score of 90 or better to activate the Fat Burning module. If you fail, the program will make you repeat the week until you pass.



*Fat Burning Phase* 

It's finally time to go to work. From this point on you must be at your absolute best from a dieting standpoint. Your daily 'Diet Score' is now a pass/fail mechanism. You must score a six day averaged score of 90 (A-) or better to advance to the next week. 

In this final phase, we will start to rotate calories in and out of your diet on a daily basis and begin the process of burning stored body fat. The rotation will be 6/4/2/0/6/4. All that means is that Monday we will cut 600 calories from your diet (primarily carbs), Tuesday we cut only 400, Wednesday just 200 and Thursday is a full day of calories. Friday we start the process over again and cut 600, Saturday only 400 and Sunday is a full day of calories again. 

This same rotation will be repeated each week for the duration of the Fat Burning Phase. Every fourth week we will drop your entire scale down 200 calories to give your metabolism a little jolt and keep it burning fat. For example, if your full day is 2,600 calories, on Monday of your fourth week of Fat Burning, your 'high' day will drop down to 2,400 calories and the 6/4/2/0/ scale will start from 2,400 calories. 

This is why we will only do a maximum of 12 weeks of Fat Burning before terminating the program. We have to avoid triggering the 'starvation' response from your body by not allowing your caloric intake to fall below a certain level for a sustained period. 

Your goal is a fat loss of two pounds per week. That might not sound like much but remember this; one pound of fat by volume takes up five times as much space as a pound of muscle. So losing ten or more pounds of fat makes an enormous difference in your physical appearance. And realistically, burning two pounds of fat per week is about as fast as you can go. 

You might indeed lose more than that, especially in the early stages of the Fat Burning process. However, most of those additional pounds will fluid that your body is getting rid of. 

Sunday is a reward day. If you pass for the week and hit your two-pound weight loss goal you can relax your diet a bit for the day. Keep in mind, our idea of 'relaxed' means no worse than a 'B' diet score. If you need to do a second rotation (or more) to achieve your ultimate target weight, take a few weeks off to relax, enjoy, and reward yourself a bit. Then recharge your metabolism by starting another PT program and begin the process of conditioning your body once again. Having experienced the process once, you'll find your body will respond even better and faster the second time around."


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Morning Hun!!  

I have been good.. very busy too and a little stressed.  I am buying a townhouse!  VERY EXPENSIVE!!     But I am excited!

Your diet is looking great!!  Keep up the good work!  

Thanks about the avatar..  Have a great day Sweetie!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2004)

Plan sounds like a good one , sounds like carb cycling that a lot of people here do.  I've always had good luck with just basic calorie reduction but may try the cycling closer to my 50th if my progress isn't to my liking.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey guys!  What a crazy week!  I'm glad it's finally winding down.  I've stuck to my nutrition plan though.  I didn't get to post yesterday but ended up at 2296 cals (2324 target), 24/60/16 macro ratios (25/60/15) target, for a grade of 92.67%!  All divided over 5 meals of course.

Today's nutrtion was:

2292 cals
25/61/14
94.28% grade

Meal 1:
Grape Nuts
Oatmeal
Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
Skim Milk
EFA

Meal 3:
Rice
Chicken
Mixed veggies

Meal 4:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 5:
Protein Powder
Skim Milk
EFA

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins

The bad news is that with everything that's gone on this week, I've only made it to the gym one freakin time!  That will change this coming week since everything is settling down now.  We've had people out sick at work (more hours for yours truly), exams at school, etc...  I'm looking forward to getting back in there and getting fired up about lifting!!

Catch ya later!

E


----------



## Mavs (Jun 12, 2004)

Cyndi -  That's great about the town house!!  When do you expect everything to be finalized??

G-Dub - You seem to be doing great with what you're doing, man!  The bulking followed by the general calorie reduction to cut!  I'm really just giving this a shot because it's something I'll stick to being as cut and dried as it is.  I think it's the whole getting a grade thing.  Really makes it black and white and keeps me from second guessing what I'm doing constantly and ultimately quitting!  I've always had a problem with that vicious cycle!!  

See you guys!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks like you are doing great. Hope you get into the gym more this week


----------



## Mavs (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey gang!

Saturday was a great day nutrition wise.  I obtained a 97.78% grade spread out over 5 feedings, 2277 cals (2324 target), 24/60/16 macronutrient ratio (25/60/15 target).  

Sunday was free day so it was quite a bit more relaxed.  I think I'm going to start even cleaning up the free days quite a bit because it feels like some serious water retention takes place when I let loose.

This week starts my second week in conditioning phase.  My target cals for each day go up to 2524 with the macronutrient ratios staying at 25/60/15.  

I'm going to hit the gym 3 times this week doing one of the BFFM workouts.  Day 1 - Chest, shoulders, tris, abs; Day 2 rest, Day 3 - Legs, Back, Bis, Calves, Day 4 - rest - Day 5 - Same as 1 (next week, Days 1 & 3 will trade bodyparts with Day 2).  Anybody think that this is a decent workout to get back in the swing of things?  I think part of my problem is that there's SO MANY friggin options on workouts, the whole paralysis by analysis thing!  I think I'll just commit to this one through conditioning and see where it gets me.  I'll start really tracking changes in weights lifted and body measurements!  

PS - I wonder why using a journal at the gym is so rare, I almost NEVER see anybody using something to track their workouts any more.  Anybody else noticed this??  I feel like a dork when I'm in there with a little flip spiral and pen!!    I just can't remember what I lifted by the time I get home!

Take care all!

E


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Cyndi - That's great about the town house!! When do you expect everything to be finalized??
> 
> See you guys!


Hey there Mavs!!  I haven't been online much this weekend!  Anyway.. I am hoping to close middle of July and move in slowly over a month or so.. my current lease is up middle of August.  I am excited, but NOT looking forward to the actual moving.   Moving is soo aggravating.

How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Hey gang!
> 
> Saturday was a great day nutrition wise. I obtained a 97.78% grade spread out over 5 feedings, 2277 cals (2324 target), 24/60/16 macronutrient ratio (25/60/15 target).
> 
> ...


Your choice of workouts sounds good. You can always change later if there is something about it that doesn't work for you.

As far as the journal goes i would never leave home without it .  Just curious, do the people who ar not using a journal look like they workout ? Not using a journal , to me , is like not having a plan or a goal. How can you get to where you want to be if you don't know where you are going or how to get there..
Just my .02

Good luck on cleaning up the free day !  It shouldn't be too hard for you to do .


----------



## Mavs (Jun 15, 2004)

Cyndi - I hear ya!  Moving sucks big ones indeed!  It'll be so cool when you're done though!  Weekend was great!  Went and saw The Chronicles of Riddick Saturday night...pretty good flick!  What did you end up doing?  Some packing??  

Gary - You know, you're right on the money.  The people working out with no sign of a journal don't seem to have a all together physique!  There are those who come in and work chest and nothing else!  Looks kind of funny.  I saw a guy yesterday though who was writing his workout down and he had some serious muscle mass!  No gut either!  I do feel kind of lost without logging it somehow.  Especially in relation to my previous working of that particular muscle group!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 15, 2004)

6/14/04:

Nutrition:

2517 cals (2524 target)
26/60/15 macros (25/60/15 target)
96.86% grade

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
0.5 Tbsp Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
Skim Milk
0.5 TBSP EFA

Meal 3:
Pasta
Lean ground beef
Mushrooms

Meal 4:
Oatmeal
Cheerios
Grape Nuts
0.5 tbsp Natty PB

Meal 5:
Protein Powder
Skim Milk
0.25 tbsp EFA

Notes:
120 oz water, vitamins

Workout:

Dumbbell BP: 40x12, 45x8, 50x6, 50x6
Incline DB Flyes: 25x8, 25x8, 25x8

DB Shoulder Press: 25x10, 30x6, 30x6
Side Laterals: 10x12, 15x8, 15x8

Close Grip BP: 75x12, 95x8, 95x6
Pressdowns: 50x12, 70x9, 70x9

Cable Crunches: 50x20, 70x15, 70x15
Swiss Ball Crunches: 12,12,12


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

6/15/04

Nutrition:

2436 cals (2524 target)
26/60/14 macros (25/60/15 target)
97.01% grade (A+ baby!  )

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
Skim Milk
EFAs
Cheerios

Meal 3:
Rice
Lean Brisket
Spicy Garlic Sauce
Green Beans

Meal 4:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 5:
Protein Powder
Skim Milk
EFAs

Notes:
120 oz water, vitamins, starting to include No-Salt, it ups the potassium while dropping the sodium.  Awesome product!!

Take care gang!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

You are doing great on the diet !  That is the hardest part in my opinion, the weights are easy compared to the disipline needed to eat right !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree Gary!  Great job Mavs!  So disciplined....


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!!  

Gary - No doubt!  It's really taken quite a bit of work to get the eating down pat.  I think I'm pretty much falling into a routine with it now so that really helps!  I'm going to hit the gym tomorrow and Friday    Oh, did I read that you're taking a week off of work to relax a bit?

Cyndi - Thanks!!  By the way...there's just something about you with a whip in that little outfit in your avat...Oh sorry!...there goes my lack of inner-monologue again   hehehehe  You having a good week so far?

6/16/04 Nutrition:

2492 cals (2524 target)
24/61/15 macros (25/60/15 target)
97.14% grade

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 2:
Skim Milk
Myoplex
EFA
Cheerios

Meal 3:
Rice
Lean Turkey Sausage
Green Beans/Onions

Meal 4:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 5:
Skim Milk
Protein Powder
EFA

Notes:
100 oz Water, vitamins


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Yup.. my week is going pretty well...  it's really hot and humid here. I had the best leg wo yesterday.. I almost   

You like the whip?  Here you go hun....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Diets looking great as always.  How's the workouts going ?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 17, 2004)

Harder Cyndi!  Harder...Harder!    Hot and humid huh?  Where do you live pray tell?  It's pretty hot and humid down here in ole Tejas as well.  Got up to 94 today!  

The workouts are going better this week Gary except for a snag I hit today.  I was squatting and tweaked my left lower back.  It's an old injury that acts up occasionally.  It's that nerve that goes from the lower back and wraps around the side to the front of the upper leg...ouch!!  So I just came home and have been stretching it out.  I'm going back tomorrow to hit legs, back, bis, and calves.  Then I will have hit all muscle groups this week.  I'm actually still sore in my pecs and tris from my workout earlier this week!  

6/17/04 Nutrition:

2524 cals (2524 target)
24/61/15 macros (25/60/15 target)
98.04% (gettin better!!)

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
Skim Milk
EFA
Cheerios

Meal 3:
Rice
Chicken
Mushrooms
Cabbage

Meal 4:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 5:
Skim Milk
Protein Powder
EFA

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

OUCH !!!!!!!! watch that back. I have a pinched nerve in my lower right back and I do not have 100 % control oh my right leg. Sometimes I feel kind of numb clear down to my big toe ! Been to doc and chiro , nobody seems to be able to help but it is not nearly as bad as it was when it happened a few years ago. Part of the reason i can't/don't/won't squat any heavier than I do.


> 98.04% (gettin better!!)


 Man you can't get much better !

time for an update on stats ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

knock! knock !  Anybody home ?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 24, 2004)

Oops!  I forgot to leave the "Gone For Vacation" note on the door!  Just got back into town this afternoon.  Felt GREAT to get the hell outta Dodge with some friends for a while though!  Man, I swear I could live on the coast...it's so friggin relaxing!

I did keep up with my eating fairly decent though!  Played some BBall and did some running.  Did some reading on BFFM as well.  Also read some articles and stuff by Shawn LeBrun.  Good stuff!  Anyways, hitting the gym with full-force on Monday.  I think the break from everything this past week really helped me re-focus!  I'm going to stick closer to 40/40/20 or 50/40/10 macro ratios now while keeping cals around bodyweightx12 with an occasional spike up to bodyweightx15 to mix it up.  My thing is that I want to see results NOW.  While I think it's an awesome strategy, I'm not patient enough for the whole 6 week conditioning thing.    So the plan is to take measurements in 2 weeks following my new regime.  

6/24/04 Nutrition:

1898 cals
41/40/19 macros

Meal 1:
Oatmeal
Grape Nuts
Natty PB

Meal 2:
Myoplex
Skim Milk
EFA

Meal 3:
Rice
Chicken
Spinach

Meal 4:
Egg Beaters
Salsa
Peppers

Meal 5:
FF Cottage Chz
Protein Powder
Fiber One
Natty PB

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins

How's everyone been by the way??????

Later gators!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Mavs.. glad you enjoyed your vacation!!      HAve a great weeekend Hun!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

Vacation !  Cool, mine ended yesterday. Back to the rat race !


----------



## Mavs (Jun 28, 2004)

Did everyone have a good weekend??

Don't you just looooove the rat race, Gary??   

The toughest part about vacation is coming back!

6/28/04:

Meal 1:
Oatmeal and natty PB

Meal 2:
chicken and lettuce/tomatoes

Meal 3:
Lean ground beef, rice, green beans

Meal 4:
Myoplex, skim milk, EFA

Meal 5:
Protein, skim milk, EFA

Notes:
100 oz water, vitamins

Workout:
30 min HIIT on the bike!  (4 min warm-up, 4 min cool-down)


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey E !

The rats are pretty big down here ( corn fed ) makes the race real interesting.  How's the workouts going ?  Progress ?


----------

